# Worried



## anita123

I took a test on the 23rd December with a pink dye test. The line was there but still quite light. I took another test this morning (26th) hoping the line would be darker but it just looks the same to me. I've been worried all day and am hoping everything is ok! What do you think? 

Image 1 is test from 23rd, 2nd image (brown background) is from this morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi love.
In all honesty after 2 days I would expect the line to be darker. But every women is different and this could be slow rising HCG.

I’ve had a lot of chemical pregnancies and with them I only got faint lines that wouldn’t really progress. Or they would get slightly darker but then stop progressing. 
but I had a miscarriage in June and with that my lines got darker every day. And had a blazing dark BFP by 12dpo.
But I still miscarried so I can’t even trust a Dark line anymore.
Have you been ttc long love?
I really hope it’s just a case of diluted pee or a slow rise and all will be good.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Keep us posted.
Also feel free to post in the 2ww section, there is a December testing date and now a January one too.
More ladies there so you will get way more support over there. I’m over there too.your very welcome to join love ❤️


----------



## MrsKatie

Have you tried a different brand of test? How many dpo are you?
I would try a frer. My cheap tests were horrible for progression those early days. Good luck <3


----------



## anita123

Thank you so much for your reply. We were ntnp. I have pcos and extremely irregular cycles and I haven't had a period since July (not unusual for me). I had everything crossed for a darker line this morning and have felt so worried all day. I've never had this happen before and with my other 4 pregnancies everything was textbook. 
I was sitting worrying last night about telling people because of what they would say about me having baby 5 and now I'm praying it sticks! 
Talk about a rollercoaster of emotions!! 
Will definitely pop over to the 2ww section x


----------



## anita123

MrsKatie said:


> Have you tried a different brand of test? How many dpo are you?
> I would try a frer. My cheap tests were horrible for progression those early days. Good luck <3

I honestly have no idea how many DPO I am! 
I first got a line on a Tesco blue dye test and have read they can be unreliable so went and got an Asda own brand pink dye test. Will try and get another brand tomorrow x


----------

